# Demisexuality and mbti



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

If you are demisexual, please vote what is your type.

I find it interesting whether it is common through one-two specific types or random. What do you think?



> A demisexual is a person who does not experience sexual attraction unless they form a strong emotional connection with someone. It's more commonly seen in but by no means confined to romantic relationships. In general, demisexuals are not sexually attracted to anyone of any gender; however, when a demisexual is emotionally connected to someone else (whether the feelings are romantic love or deep friendship), the demisexual experiences sexual attraction and desire, but only towards the specific partner or partners.


----------



## Peacock Feathers (Apr 16, 2014)

Interesting survey results...
but I'm not a demisexual, I didn't vote, just looked at the results


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of Ps. How interesting. I'm also not demisexual so of course I didn't vote.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, a lot of INTPs. Did not expect that. I thought it would be XNFX majority. But it is more IXXP


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Aha said:


> Wow, a lot of INTPs. Did not expect that. I thought it would be XNFX majority. But it is more IXXP


It makes sense... IxxPs have dominant Ji, so they most naturally defer to their internal codes. Internal codes are based in subjectivity. Subjectivity is biased by emotion.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> It makes sense... IxxPs have dominant Ji, so they most naturally defer to their internal codes. Internal codes are based in subjectivity. Subjectivity is biased by emotion.


Yes, it looks so. Though, I expected more Fi than Ti.


----------



## Secretninja (Nov 19, 2012)

How exactly does this work, like.. Are you totally unable to feel any kind of physical attraction?
What if you see a naked scene in a movie or watch porn? Still nothing?


----------



## Vegetables (Jun 22, 2014)

Aha said:


> If you are demisexual, please vote what is your type.
> 
> I find it interesting whether it is common through one-two specific types or random. What do you think?


I have never heard of a thing like this. I have a strange situation though too. I have a male ENTJ friend and I'm quite attracted to his personality, who he is, and his beliefs. I'm not gay, there's no physical attraction and I have no desire to sleep with him, but I theoretically wonder if he was a girl or if his mind was transplanted in to a girl, if things would be different. Yes, it's very weird. I would never tell him how I felt, we're both very manly and it would ruin the friendship.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Virtually only Introverts? Makes sense...


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Secretninja said:


> How exactly does this work, like.. Are you totally unable to feel any kind of physical attraction?
> What if you see a naked scene in a movie or watch porn? Still nothing?



Yeah, nothing. But that depends on the person. In real life, unless I'm emotionally in it, I can't. So a really hot guy has no effect unless were in a relationship. Cuts down on cheating possibly, I guess.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm skeptical of the whole concept, but maybe I'm just ignorant. 

It seems to me that there are always those people who seem to make it look easy to get laid without any serious attachments, and to some other people, this seems to have all the "romance" of "mutual masturbation." On the other hand, there are those people who trip over their own tongues trying to say: "hi," to someone they feel attracted to, let alone: "You want to hook up?" The sex instinct is in all of us. To what extent we are drawn by it to actually try and get laid is a mystery. 

I think it is actually telling that the people whose type that identifies with this the most is probably the more private of all the NT types. They don't like their personal space invaded, they don't much like other peoples' personal drama, and they don't like to feel beholden to anyone but themselves. It is almost as if a serious, intimate, sexual, relationship, is such a huge distraction, that it had better be *damn good* if they're going to invest their resources (self, time, etc.) in it.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Personally I can be attracted to someone esthetically. Like, yeah, he's really good looking. But without the relationship or emotional connection, its just like oh, another good looking man. I guess its like wow, a hot car, then another hot car. But if that hot car aint mine, I aint riding it. Just personal, I guess.


----------



## Secretninja (Nov 19, 2012)

intp_gurl said:


> Yeah, nothing. But that depends on the person. In real life, unless I'm emotionally in it, I can't. So a really hot guy has no effect unless were in a relationship. Cuts down on cheating possibly, I guess.


Thats really interesting, but once you're in a relationship you have a high sex drive and get lost in the moment and all that? What if you just haven't explored your sexuality yet? Have you watched lots of different porn but still not felt any physical attraction?

In that case I wish that everyone was a demisexual, including myself.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Secretninja said:


> Thats really interesting, but once you're in a relationship you have a high sex drive and get lost in the moment and all that? What if you just haven't explored your sexuality yet? Have you watched lots of different porn but still not felt any physical attraction?
> 
> In that case I wish that everyone was a demisexual, including myself.


yeah, once in a relationship im all in. The thing is I need the relationship first kind of. I like the looks, or aesthetics of the person. I can even imagine myself with a person. But when it comes to the act, I need a connection first. Without the connection, it aint happening. So yes, not many sexual partners.


----------



## Secretninja (Nov 19, 2012)

intp_gurl said:


> yeah, once in a relationship im all in. The thing is I need the relationship first kind of. I like the looks, or aesthetics of the person. I can even imagine myself with a person. But when it comes to the act, I need a connection first. Without the connection, it aint happening. So yes, not many sexual partners.


Oh, so you can imagine yourself with some random while you masturbate or whatever?


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Secretninja said:


> Oh, so you can imagine yourself with some random while you masturbate or whatever?


 ok, were getting too personal for my tastes.

its just I never have one night stands, or meet and make out sessions. I can't. Not because I don't want to, its because I can't.


----------



## Secretninja (Nov 19, 2012)

intp_gurl said:


> ok, were getting too personal for my tastes.
> 
> its just I never have one night stands, or meet and make out sessions. I can't. Not because I don't want to, its because I can't.


I dont see the problem, anonymous on an internet forum. I thought that demisexuals were actually a 100% unable to feel physically attracted to someone without having feelings.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Im not asexual. So I can get turned on. I just need some type of connection to the person in real life, to even go to the sexual phase.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm intp and i'm not demisexual, quite impressive there are alot demisexual INTPs


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'm INFP and pretty much demisexual *likes to hold off on labeling herself due to how confused she gets* xDD. The description doe suit me though, and I have been on an asexual forum or two in the past... but yeah, meh <.<;


----------

